# Carping 10/12/09, Sandusky River



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Been awhile since I went out targeting carp... it would turn out to be a very good decision. North of Fremont, Ohio on the Sandusky R., used wheat bread mixed with creamed corn to make dough balls. First bite took an hour and after that the action got pretty quick, in fact probably the shortest time between bites I have ever experienced with carp. Several well over F.O. size. My second pole that I rigged with a nightcrawler also took one common carp as well as numerous channel catfish, 2 freshwater drum, 2 yellow perch, 1 largemouth bass, 1 smallmouth buffalo, & 1 bluegill. Fun day on the shoreline.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nice looking stretch of river dude.. nice catches too..


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Sweet Adam!!!

Glad your fishing again 

A largie!! Wow


----------

